# Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2005)

*Werbung/Preisausschreiben von MS Nana*

*Ein Angelkutter mit Service stellt sich vor*
Die MS Nana mit dem Heimathafen Fynshav, auf der Halbinsel Als, in Dänemark besitzt ab sofort eine eigene Homepage. Schaut doch man rein www.msnana.dk und lernt diesen Kutter kennen. Vieleicht trifft man sich an Bord? Hier auf der MS NANA fängt fast jeder seinen Dorsch!!

Die Homepage ist seit dem 22.02.05 im Netz vertreten, alles was noch fehlt, ist ein schöner Werbebanner in der Größe 468x60 Pixel mit einer Filegröße von 20k. 

Da kommt Ihr nun in`s Spiel, wer außer dem Angler selber weiß, was dem Angler auch werbetechnisch anspricht??
Erlaubt ist alles was gefällt, flash etc.

Eure Mühe wird auch belohnt: 
Derjenige der das schönste Banner erstellt und alle Rechte an den Eigner abtritt, bekommt für seine Mühe eine *Tagestour auf der MS NANA geschenkt.*
Vieleicht gibt es für den zweitplazierten noch einen Trostpreis ??

Wichtig: Der Gewinn umfasst nur die Ausfahrt, für den Angelschein, Übernachtung etc. muss der Gewinner selber aufkommen.
Bei dieser Ausschreibung entscheidet nicht das Los, wer gewinnt, die Wahl hat der Eigner.

Fragen bitte an: webmaster@msnana.dk


----------



## Lachsy (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*

hier gibt ein, ohne das ich ein preis will 







mfg Lachsy


----------



## Garfield0815 (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*

Oder den:


----------



## Lachsy (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*

so dann basteln wir mal weiter 






  die animation ist mir noch zu schnell 

und hier mal ohne 






mfg Lachsy


----------



## Garfield0815 (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> so dann basteln wir mal weiter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du bist gemein, Animation kann ich nicht  :c  :c


----------



## Hechthunter21 (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*



			
				Garfield0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist gemein, Animation kann ich nicht :c :c


 
bin froh das ich schreiben kann...!:q 

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Lachsy (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*



			
				Garfield0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist gemein, Animation kann ich nicht  :c  :c



dann zeige ich dir gleich das du es auch kannst 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## C.K. (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*

Gewinnen kann jeder, eine schlechte Animation kann keine gute Grafik schlagen!


----------



## Lachsy (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*



			
				C.K. schrieb:
			
		

> Gewinnen kann jeder, eine schlechte Animation kann keine gute Grafik schlagen!



mach mich nicht traurig :c , Christian  :q 
soll ja nur ein Ansporn für die boardies sein 






mfg Lachsy


----------



## kanalbulle (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*

Text kann man ändern - muss aber nicht :q


----------



## kanalbulle (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*

Lachsy das sieht gut aus ! #6  Mach mal die Schrift rot und arbeite das weiße Kreuz der Fahne ein !|kopfkrat


----------



## Pete (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*

nagut, mein lieber c.k...auf dein bitten hin stell hier meinen entwurf auch mal fix rein, den du schon heute am frühen nachmittag erhalten hast...


----------



## Lachsy (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*

ist ja klasse Pete  #6  #6  #6  #6 

vieleicht sollte ich mehr mit Photoshop arbeiten 






mfg Lachsy


----------



## rob (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*

der von pete ist super:m


----------



## gismowolf (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*

Hi!
Ja,der von Pete gefällt mir auch sehr!#h


----------



## Pete (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*

|rotwerden ...na, lachsy...ich arbeite auch nur selten mit photoshop, viel lieber aber mit meinem ulead photo impact...das benutze seit ich bildbearbeitung in der schule im rahmen des medienunterrichtes mache...


----------



## Lachsy (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*

eh nicht rot werden, ehre wem ehre Gebührt  #6 






mfg Lachsy


----------



## Graser1 (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*

der von pete ist gut
Graser1


----------



## oknel (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*

oder was rotes?


----------



## Lachsy (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*

hab auch noch eins gemacht  










mfg LAchsy


----------



## Garfield0815 (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*

Hab auch noch einen:


----------



## Franky (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*

Sind ja schon echt schicke Dinger bei!!  #6 
Ich hab auch nochmal kurz was gebastelt...


----------



## Garfield0815 (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*

Noch was von mir:


----------



## Garfield0815 (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*

Noch einer, fängt an Spaß zu machen :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*

Mann, das geht ja ab hier, interessant wie viele "Kreativlinge" sich auf dem Anglerboard rumtreiben)


----------



## Lachsy (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*



			
				Garfield0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch was von mir:



siehste Stephan , auch du kannst animierte Buttons machen, hab ich doch recht behalten  :q 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*

@ MS NANA Super Idee sich so das Kreativstudio oder den Desinger zu sparen!  #6


----------



## Garfield0815 (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> siehste Stephan , auch du kannst animierte Buttons machen, hab ich doch recht behalten  :q
> 
> mfg Lachsy



Jap  und ich dachte ich kann das nicht  |kopfkrat 
Danke #6
Wobei, die animierten zu groß sind für die Ausschreibung.
Zumindest bei mir


----------



## Honeyball (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*

Hab auch ein "Nana"-Banner gemacht !!! :m


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*

Hier ist mein Banner!


----------



## C.K. (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*

@Kai
tolles Banner, sehr schlicht!:q:q 
Auf die Idee ein rein schwarzes hier einzustellen ist noch keiner gekommen :q

@all
Wenn das so weiter geht, wird es sehr, sehr schwer einen Sieger zu küren.


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*

Hey Hey! Was hast Du denn gegen meinen Schwarzen Adler auf Schwarzem Grund? 

Ist doch schön oder?


----------



## Franky (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*

@ Kai:
Das sieht eher nach schwarzer Möwe bei Nacht aus.... Sehr kreativ!!! :q


----------



## C.K. (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*

Ich glaube das ist eher ein Banner für ein Beerdigungsinstitut :q:q


----------



## Lachsy (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*

so noch ein 





mfg Lachsy


----------



## Garfield0815 (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*

Noch was einfaches:


----------



## Lachsy (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*

so etwas mit filtern gearbeitet





















mfg Lachsy


----------



## Garfield0815 (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*

Noch mehr neue von mir:


----------



## Lachsy (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*

und hier wieder welche  |supergri 











mfg LAchsy


----------



## Garfield0815 (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*

Der aus #36 nochmal verändert.


----------



## Lachsy (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*

hab auch noch eins   







mfg Lachsy


----------



## oknel (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*

hey ihr habt meinen sonnenuntergang geklaut........


----------



## Lachsy (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*



			
				oknel schrieb:
			
		

> hey ihr habt meinen sonnenuntergang geklaut........


ne sind meine Sonnenuntergänge  alle auf meinem rechner  |supergri


----------



## oknel (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*

noch eins






rot und blau..........putzt die sau :l


----------



## Garfield0815 (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*

Noch einer:


----------



## Garfield0815 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*

Noch einer:


----------



## lagerfeuer1971 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*

editiert by Thomas 9904, gehört nicht hierher


----------



## oknel (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*

editiert by Thomas 9904, gehört nicht hierher

:l


----------



## Lachsy (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*



			
				oknel schrieb:
			
		

> was für ein aufwand für diese nussschale



wieso???? es gibt leute den macht das Kreative spaß, und nebenbei lernt man auch wie es richtig geht !  :g 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Dorsch1 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*

...und wie geht es richtig Lachsy?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich habe von soetwas 0 Plan.


----------



## Garfield0815 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> , und nebenbei lernt man auch wie es richtig geht !  :g
> 
> mfg Lachsy


Wie recht sie hat.
Ich liebe diese Frau  :k |supergri


----------



## Lachsy (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*

huhu Stephan, hier bewegt sich die fahne dauernd


----------



## Lachsy (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*

so jetzt überschreite ich die 20kb etwas


----------



## Garfield0815 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> huhu Stephan, hier bewegt sich die fahne dauernd


Dank einer gewissen Lachsy, bei mit jetzt auch  |supergri  |supergri 
Danke für den kleinen Workshop


----------



## Garfield0815 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> so jetzt überschreite ich die 20kb etwas


Mein animiertes ist auch zu groß.  :c


----------



## Lachsy (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*

stimmt leider Stephan an die 20kb komme ich auch nicht ran, um die 80 kb habe die animierten bei mir  :c 






mfg Lachsy


----------



## atair (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*

wie, um Himmelswillen, macht man so een Banner????


----------



## Lachsy (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*

Dirk, mit allen Bildbearbeitungsprogrammen wie Paintshop, photoshop, photoimpact usw. die Animation mit Gif animator, adobe ImageReady, Bannermaker usw. Je nach dem was gefällt

grösse ist ja vorgegeben , der Rest ist geschmacksache

mfg Lachsy


----------



## sebastian (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*

Der von Pete und der vorletzte von Lachsy gefällt mir super gut !!!!!


----------



## oknel (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*



			
				sebastian schrieb:
			
		

> Der von Pete und der vorletzte von Lachsy gefällt mir super gut !!!!!


 
stimmt, aber die taube könnte noch etwas in den hintergrund treten und etwas kleiner werden?


----------



## Lachsy (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*



			
				oknel schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt, aber die taube könnte noch etwas in den hintergrund treten und etwas kleiner werden?



der ist vom stephan nicht von mir , hab ihn nur geändert für ihn

mfg Lachsy


----------



## oknel (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*







hmmm.....


----------



## Garfield0815 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*

dankeeeeeeeeee.
Der ist gemein, so`ne Quitschente |abgelehn


----------



## oknel (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*

la paloma ohee..............


----------



## Garfield0815 (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*

....einmal muß es vorbei sein.... *sing*  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Garfield0815 (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*

Der ist auf Anregung von Boardie Levalex entstanden:

Der Sonnenuntergang ist vom Ostseeaalangeltreffen letztes Jahr auf Fehmarn


----------



## levalex (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*

dank dir garfield. DER gefällt mir 
natürlich sind die anderen auch spitze!!!


----------



## Lachsy (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*

mal wieder was von mir 






mfg Lachsy


----------



## C.K. (3. März 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*

Ich werde noch bis zum Ende des Monats warten und dann den Gewinner bekannt geben! 

Wer also noch eine Idee hat und die MS NANA ausprobieren möchte, immer ran mit den Geistesblitzen.


----------



## Lachsy (4. März 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*

so mal ne spielerei meinerseits  :q


----------



## Garfield0815 (11. März 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*

Ich hoffe du hast nicht direkt drauf gewartet, aber.....






Wie geht das |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat


----------



## oknel (11. März 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*






mit nem programm was sowas kann

zb. ulead gif animator oder cool3d 
http://www.ulead.de/ga/samples.htm


----------



## Garfield0815 (11. März 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*



			
				oknel schrieb:
			
		

> mit nem programm was sowas kann
> 
> zb. ulead gif animator oder cool3d
> http://www.ulead.de/ga/samples.htm


is´ nich wahr, echt. |supergri
Danke für den Link


----------



## oknel (11. März 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*

noch eins


----------



## Garfield0815 (11. März 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*

Hi Onkel.
Auch schön, ich bin nur noch nicht dahintergestiegen, wie das mit den einzelnen Buchstaben klappt #d 
Gibts da nicht irgendwo nen Workshop oder sowas?
Ich meine ich hab mal sowas gesehen, find`s aber nicht mehr.


----------



## oknel (11. März 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*

sicher gipps da n workshop aber wozu wenns dafür programme gibt.
mit flash lässt sich sowas auch machen.
oder xara 3d für buchstaben:


http://www.xara.com/products/xara3d/






man beachte die grösse dieser spielerei


----------



## oknel (17. März 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*

sorry wegen der ladezeiten....




http://www.backhaus-frankfurt.de/nn.gif


----------



## Lachsy (24. März 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*

hab auch noch ein,leider auch etwas zu gross wiedermal im speicher  :c 






und etwas in passender speichergrösse






mfg Lachsy


----------



## C.K. (28. März 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*

So, wir kommen der Zielflagge deutlich näher!!  #6 

Wer jetzt noch eine Idee für einen guten Banner hat und eine Kuttertour auf der MS NANA gewinnen möchte, sollte jetzt in die Hufe kommen!  #h 
Am 01.04.05 ist Einsendeschluss.


----------



## Onkel Petrus (3. April 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*

Nu isses vorbei


----------



## C.K. (3. April 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*

Nun ist es soweit, der Sieger ist ermittelt.  #6  #6 

Der erste Preis geht an Pete mit diesem Banner:








Der zweite Preis geht an Garfield0815 mit diesem Banner:






Ich wünsche Euch viel Spass mit diesem Gewinn, alles weitere per PM.


----------



## Sailfisch (3. April 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*

Das Banner von Pete hat mir auch am besten gefallen! Gute Wahl und herzlichen Glückwunsch an den Gewinner!


----------



## Lachsy (3. April 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*

Glückwunsch ihr beiden. hat spaß gemacht mit euch im wettstreit zu sein  #h 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## C.K. (3. April 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*

Es gibt hier auch noch jemanden vor der ich noch viel mehr den Hut ziehe! 

Lachsy, Du weißt warum!!!!


----------



## Garfield0815 (3. April 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*

Wenn ich mit allem gerechnet hätte, aber nicht damit.
Glüchwunsch an Pete und Danke an Levalex für die Anregung #6


----------



## Lachsy (3. April 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*



			
				Garfield0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mit allem gerechnet hätte, aber nicht damit.
> Glüchwunsch an Pete und Danke an Levalex für die Anregung #6



Stephan "unverhoft kommt oft"  heißt ein Spruch.

Nie aufgeben, und siehste das Glückl ist dir holt  #6

und nebenbei was gelernt , wenn das nix ist !!!!!!

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Garfield0815 (3. April 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> und nebenbei was gelernt , wenn das nix ist !!!!!!
> 
> mfg Lachsy


Wie wahr, wie wahr.
Es gab da son paar Mails.......
du weißt schon , Danke #6 

Wenn wir dich nicht hätten, wären wir manchmal echt aufgeschmissen.


----------



## Tosch75 (20. April 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*

is ja nen ganz toller Kutter... und gibt dort richtig viel Dorsch.... blos die Finger weg !!!
Und ich warne nur vor den charterbooten !!!!


----------



## angeltreff (20. April 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*



			
				Tosch75 schrieb:
			
		

> is ja nen ganz toller Kutter... und gibt dort richtig viel Dorsch.... blos die Finger weg !!!
> Und ich warne nur vor den charterbooten !!!!



#c Was möchtes Du uns sagen? #c


----------



## C.K. (21. April 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*

Ich verstehe das auch nicht so ganz, vermute aber das Du noch nicht auf der MS Nana gewesen bist und das hier nur vom hörensagen von Dir gibst!


----------



## Garfield0815 (21. April 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*



			
				angeltreff schrieb:
			
		

> #c Was möchtes Du uns sagen? #c


Wahrscheinlich nix #d  #d


----------



## oknel (21. April 2005)

*AW: Angelkuttertour zu gewinnen*

wahrscheinlich will er vor charterbooten warnen.... aber warum ?

charterboote, die teuer sind und ausfahrten auf denen man nix fängt gipps zur genüge....

also , wo ist das problem


----------

